# Flamingo 11-10-07



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice catch. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Water temps are down 15 to 20 degrees up here in east central and the fish are starting to move.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice report for a great day on the water.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very Nice.. what no baby poon today?


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> Very Nice.. what no baby poon today?


They were there, but didn't want to play.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice Tony!!


----------

